# canesten



## Nightingale743 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi

I been on antibiotics for UTI and think now I have thrush, went to gp and was prescribed canesten cream and pessaries.....he said the pessaries were safe.

But I forgot to mention I'm also on progesterone pessaries...is it safe to have both?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure as we don't prescribe. I will move your post to the pharmacist thread. They will be able to help. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The canesten is usually once a day. The cyclogest if that is what you are taking will be absorbed quite quickly - so if you are on twice a day - say 8am 8pm, use the canesten at bedtime - 10 or 11pm and it will be fine. Sometimes the cyclogest can be irritant.
You can use them rectally to give the vagina a rest and get the thrush under control.
If it is another sort of progesterone support then get back to me as some can only be taken vaginally.


----------

